# Church Sex Abuse



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I am not going to cut on the Catholic church because I don't want Annie to kick my ass, LOL. But the purpose is about Church abuse.

Bernard Law, former cardinal linked to Boston's church sex abuse scandal, dead at 86 | Fox News I saw this story on my Fox app on my phone and made me think about prevention. After many, many scandals and now some time has passed I am curious what kind of prevention is happening.

The church we used to belong to had a two person rule. Two people usually two of the ladies would always watch the children. If one had to leave such as go to the bathroom then one of the ushers would come fill in.

What does your church do to prevent abuse of any type?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Our Methodist church has many girls and women eager to watch the kids in our nursery and playroom. They're never alone.

I'd like to say in defense of the Catholics: I have 12 years of Catholic education, elementary and high school, and I served mass for 3 years at both the church and the convent. I never saw or heard of any abuse by the priests.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Our pastor (me) has made it plain from the pulpit, . . . many many times, . . . that child abuse, . . . sexual abuse, harassment, intimidation, etc. . . . is not only wrong and sinful, . . . but will not be tolerated to ANY degree whatsoever.

I'm "old school" and would have no qualms about "fixing" the situation should it arise. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Our Methodist church has many girls and women eager to watch the kids in our nursery and playroom. They're never alone.
> 
> I'd like to say in defense of the Catholics: I have 12 years of Catholic education, elementary and high school, and I served mass for 3 years at both the church and the convent. I never saw or heard of any abuse by the priests.


This thread was meant for all churches. If the reader(anyone) does not know I may say stuff from time to time about the Catholic Church. Up to a year ago I was ignorant until I saw the videos showing that the C Church was changing the King James Version of the bible. The bible that is never to be changed. That got me investigating more and more and for the sake of this thread I'll leave those findings out of this thread. The point that I am making is that I do not dislike the common Catholic parishioner. I don't even dislike the local priest necessarily but I dislike very much the head. Pretty much all of the Vatican.

I think the church is probably 90% good solid people that mean good, even Annie.

I got to stop now or Denton will end up locking the thread.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Always two people or the door is open


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

May Bernard Law rot in hell. The priests in the Church I grew up in were great to us kids. I also have not so nice things to say about the Church hierarchy that tried to sweep the abuse under the rug. Not being involved with youth programs I have no idea as to policy to watch out for abuse. Now I am curious.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone see the Netflix documentary film "the keepers"... It's a sad incidents of sexual abuse in the Catholic Church/school in Baltimore. Its about a nun that was murdered in 1969 and it twisted into sexual abuse. Lots of cover up involved too.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Our Methodist church has many girls and women eager to watch the kids in our nursery and playroom. They're never alone.


Heck I would volunteer to watch the kids, and maybe interact with the ladies helping... just to avoid Mass.

*Rancher*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> This thread was meant for all churches. If the reader(anyone) does not know I may say stuff from time to time about the Catholic Church. Up to a year ago I was ignorant until I saw the videos showing that the C Church was changing the King James Version of the bible. The bible that is never to be changed. That got me investigating more and more and for the sake of this thread I'll leave those findings out of this thread. The point that I am making is that I do not dislike the common Catholic parishioner. I don't even dislike the local priest necessarily but I dislike very much the head. Pretty much all of the Vatican.
> 
> I think the church is probably 90% good solid people that mean good, even Annie.
> 
> I got to stop now or Denton will end up locking the thread.


I heard Denton was on vacation .... well never mind, but he darn sure needs to take one, huh?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

6811 said:


> Anyone see the Netflix documentary film "the keepers"... It's a sad incidents of sexual abuse in the Catholic Church/school in Baltimore. Its about a nun that was murdered in 1969 and it twisted into sexual abuse. Lots of cover up involved too.


Dude you have been a stranger, what you been up to?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> I heard Denton was on vacation .... well never mind, but he darn sure needs to take one, huh?


We need to find some threads to talk smack in. Where are the liberal members at?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

azrancher said:


> Heck I would volunteer to watch the kids, and maybe interact with the ladies helping... just to avoid Mass.
> 
> *Rancher*


Actually I have done that, LoL. When I do go to church it's a constant struggle back and forth.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Many religions/churches/schools / youth organizations have taken steps to combat sexual abuse. No religion/ school/ organization is problem free. 

The thing to do is try not to cover it up. Rather investigate everything that seems like it could be a problem. Background checks, two adult rule to be with a minor. Clear written rules on what is ok what is not ok. Set up a system to accept complaints and act quickly and openly on them.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Dude you have been a stranger, what you been up to?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Working in the wild wild west Baltimore.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I am not going to cut on the Catholic church because I don't want Annie to kick my ass, LOL. But the purpose is about Church abuse.
> 
> Bernard Law, former cardinal linked to Boston's church sex abuse scandal, dead at 86 | Fox News


Cut away. I don't defend them. The church was infiltrated with Communists and Illuminati Freemasons pre VII. They let in gay child abusers. Then the Lavender Mafia was formed. Then the way the bishops chose to deal with it was to hide the bastards away in other parishes.



> I saw this story on my Fox app on my phone and made me think about prevention. After many, many scandals and now some time has passed I am curious what kind of prevention is happening.
> 
> The church we used to belong to had a two person rule. Two people usually two of the ladies would always watch the children. If one had to leave such as go to the bathroom then one of the ushers would come fill in.
> 
> What does your church do to prevent abuse of any type?


We meet in the church basement on Sundays. Everybody's down there, even the parents who are drinking coffee and socializing. "Classrooms" are created by little roll away partitions. It gets noisy and hard to teach, but we do our best. I am the flannel board lady. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Annie said:


> Cut away. I don't defend them. The church was infiltrated with Communists and Illuminati Freemasons pre VII. They let in gay child abusers. Then the Lavender Mafia was formed. Then the way the bishops chose to deal with it was to hide the bastards away in other parishes.


This isn't a cut its a question. Didn't the Vatican reassign him? Once he resigned from the Church he then slipped away into the night only to be reassigned to some country to represent the Catholic Church? I slightly remember something to this affect but could be wrong or confused.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> This isn't a cut its a question. Didn't the Vatican reassign him? Once he resigned from the Church he then slipped away into the night only to be reassigned to some country to represent the Catholic Church? I slightly remember something to this affect but could be wrong or confused.


He was retired to Rome.

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is undeniable that the Catholic Church not only turned a blind eye to abuse, but enabled it and covered it up. With that said, there is plenty of corruption and abuse/sexually inappropriate behaviors in other denominations as well.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

RedLion said:


> It is undeniable that the Catholic Church not only turned a blind eye to abuse, but enabled it and covered it up. With that said, there is plenty of corruption and abuse/sexually inappropriate behaviors in other denominations as well.


Probably and to be honest the Catholic is the only one that really made it into media. I do remember a couple different pastors that got caught up in that crap. I do not trust any large organized religion or mega church. They corrupt. Dangle some $$$ under their nose they say yes Sir what can I do for you. Church leaders are weak. Because the corruption of the bible I now collect older bibles to give to others. King James and New King James Version only. I have been arguing with my wife to throw away the NIV Study Bible she has and she wont do it. I even got her a New King James Study Bible to replace it.

If a bible is corrupted it is garbage. When entire versus of Jesus speaking have been deleted that bible is garbage. I dare anyone to compare your bible and how sound it is. In these end times Satan is going to have a field day.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Bernard Law, former cardinal linked to Boston's church sex abuse scandal, dead at 86 | Fox News I saw this story on my Fox app on my phone and made me think about prevention. After many, many scandals and now some time has passed I am curious what kind of prevention is happening.


I'm a Catholic, and between 16 and 25 years old, I led a lot of youth groups in various churches, and became close with many parish priests. At the U of Notre Dame, I also had many priest friends among the administration and seminary. Most of the priests I've known well were gay. I know this because once they trusted me, they would try to get me to engage in sexual activity with them. This is not true of about 30% of the priests I knew, who were completely abstinent and very spiritually oriented.

My guess as to why homosexual child abuse is not adequately dealt with in the Catholic Church is that even many of the clergy who could enforce non-abuse are gay themselves.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

TGus said:


> I'm a Catholic, and between 16 and 25 years old, I led a lot of youth groups in various churches, and became close with many parish priests. At the U of Notre Dame, I also had many priest friends among the administration and seminary. Most of the priests I've known well were gay. I know this because once they trusted me, they would try to get me to engage in sexual activity with them. This is not true of about 30% of the priests I knew, who were completely abstinent and very spiritually oriented.
> 
> My guess as to why homosexual child abuse is not adequately dealt with in the Catholic Church is that even many of the clergy who could enforce non-abuse are gay themselves.


That explains a lot. You should have made your experiences public.

Once I found out that the Vatican was messing with the King James and other version Bibles. I started to dig around more.

I found a lot of messed-up stuff. At some point the Catholic parishner will have to decide whether they're going to be loyal to the Catholic Church(Vatican) or to Christ.

Myself I would have told the Vatican to piss off and became a whatever insert blank as long as it still served Christ and was a bible-believing church (KJV).

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We also use the two person rule.. all our workers must have a background check

PA has a Mandatory reporter law

mandated reporters are those people who are required by law to report suspected child abuse. Mandated reporters are held to a higher standard of responsibility and may receive serious consequences for not reporting suspected abuse. Pennsylvania’s Child Protective Services Law (CPSL) was amended in 2014, including substantial changes to the list of people who are mandated reporters. Effective December 31, 2014, people in these positions are mandated to report child abuse:

A person licensed or certified to practice in any health-related field under the jurisdiction of the Department of State;
A medical examiner, coroner or funeral director;
An employee of a health care facility or provider licensed by the Department of Health, who is engaged in the admission, examination, care or treatment of individuals;
A school employee;
An employee of a child care service, who has direct contact with children in the course of employment;
Clergyman, priest, rabbi, minister, Christian Science practitioner, religious healer or spiritual leader of any regularly established church or other religious organization;
An individual paid or unpaid; who, on the basis of the individual’s role as an integral part of a regularly scheduled program, activity or service, accepts responsibility for a child;
An employee of a social services agency, who has direct contact with children in the course of employment;


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> We also use the two person rule.. all our workers must have a background check
> 
> PA has a Mandatory reporter law
> 
> ...


Should be country wide. Something about Protective Services is that in several States they have been caught taking people's children under false pretenses and lies so that they could put them up for adoption it all came down to money. The state getting Federal money for the amount of adoptions that they did.

I know Kentucky was one of those States. You would have to weed through the YouTube videos to see how far this is gotten.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I believe the issue is directly related to the catholic church requiring priests to be celibate.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I believe the issue is directly related to the catholic church requiring priests to be celibate.


It's human nature My Friend .... so predictable isn't it?


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> That explains a lot. You should have made your experiences public.
> 
> Once I found out that the Vatican was messing with the King James and other version Bibles. I started to dig around more.
> 
> ...


Believe it or not, I still prefer to be Catholic. All the abuses of the Catholic Church were done by clergy who did not love God. And I could give a rat's ass about them. I love God with all my heart and would follow Christ into Hell if necessary. In spite of its failings, the Catholic Church has produced some of the most beautiful Theology I've ever encountered, especially mystical Theology.

Most of the parishioners you speak of will not wake up, nor are they particularly fond of the Vatican. They are mostly lukewarm Christians who are following the Catholic culture because they are not fired-up or desperate enough to seek a personal relationship with God/Jesus. I wish it were not so, but most focus on the rituals and trappings of the Catholic Church, not Jesus' invitation to live within them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TGus said:


> Believe it or not, I still prefer to be Catholic. All the abuses of the Catholic Church were done by clergy who did not love God. And I could give a rat's ass about them. I love God with all my heart and would follow Christ into Hell if necessary. In spite of its failings, the Catholic Church has produced some of the most beautiful Theology I've ever encountered, especially mystical Theology.
> 
> Most of the parishioners you speak of will not wake up, nor are they particularly fond of the Vatican. They are mostly lukewarm Christians who are following the Catholic culture *because they are not fired-up or desperate enough to seek a personal relationship with God/Jesus. I wish it were not so, but most focus on the rituals and trappings of the Catholic Church, not Jesus' invitation to live within them*.


Thanks Gus, glad you can see/live the truth.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> This thread was meant for all churches. If the reader(anyone) does not know I may say stuff from time to time about the Catholic Church. Up to a year ago I was ignorant until I saw the videos showing that the C Church was changing the King James Version of the bible. The bible that is never to be changed. That got me investigating more and more and for the sake of this thread I'll leave those findings out of this thread. The point that I am making is that I do not dislike the common Catholic parishioner. I don't even dislike the local priest necessarily but I dislike very much the head. Pretty much all of the Vatican.
> 
> I think the church is probably 90% good solid people that mean good, even Annie.
> 
> I got to stop now or Denton will end up locking the thread.


Thought the Catholics had their own Bible called the Douay-Rheims Version? Not sure why they even need one since its not a Bible based religion. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douay–Rheims_Bible


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> MaterielGeneral said:
> 
> 
> > This thread was meant for all churches. If the reader(anyone) does not know I may say stuff from time to time about the Catholic Church. Up to a year ago I was ignorant until I saw the videos showing that the C Church was changing the King James Version of the bible. The bible that is never to be changed. That got me investigating more and more and for the sake of this thread I'll leave those findings out of this thread. The point that I am making is that I do not dislike the common Catholic parishioner. I don't even dislike the local priest necessarily but I dislike very much the head. Pretty much all of the Vatican.
> ...


They do have their own Bible.

The Vatican has changed the other Bible versions for a long time now little bit here little bit there now they're trying to change the King James Bible the version that's never supposed to change.

I just bought this one book called Look What's Missing. I have not gotten into it too far but it goes verse by verse showing the original compared to what the Vatican changed there's whole sentences of what Christ spoke missing.

There is another book that I want to check out Ripped out of the Bible.

In all actuality what the Vatican is doing is an act of War. They are purposely changing a Bible belonging to a competitor and changing it for Only God Knows Why.

The funny thing is that most Christians are totally unaware of it, sheep.

I try not to pick up the Catholic parishner but when they go to church and they pay their tithes they are funding the Vatican.

Whenever I go around to the yard sales or thrift stores and I see a Bible in good condition that is older (King James Version) I'll buy it. I'm hoping that all of these uncorrupted Bibles will never be needed but I think I'm going to be wrong


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Thought the Catholics had their own Bible called the Douay-Rheims Version? Not sure why they even need one since its not a Bible based religion.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douay–Rheims_Bible


That's pushing it, Bigwheel. Let's keep Rule #5 in mind here.

"There are not one hundred people in the United States who hate The Catholic Church, but there are millions who hate what they wrongly perceive the Catholic Church to be."― Fulton J. Sheen


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> They do have their own Bible.
> 
> The Vatican has changed the other Bible versions for a long time now little bit here little bit there now they're trying to change the King James Bible the version that's never supposed to change.
> 
> ...


Which version are you talking about, Mat-Gen? Does it have an imprimatur?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I believe the issue is directly related to the catholic church requiring priests to be celibate.


Bingo. They misinterpreted the word celebrate.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> That explains a lot. You should have made your experiences public.
> 
> Once I found out that the Vatican was messing with the King James and other version Bibles. I started to dig around more.
> 
> ...


I prefer the Geneva Bible (GNV) It was translated about 50 years earlier than the KJV and was not impacted by the Papacy as much. The Baptists call in the "Breeches Bible" cause it says Adam and Eve sewed themselves up some breeches out of fig leaves to keep from runnng around nekked.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geneva_Bible


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Annie said:


> That's pushing it, Bigwheel. Let's keep Rule #5 in mind here.
> 
> "There are not one hundred people in the United States who hate The Catholic Church, but there are millions who hate what they wrongly perceive the Catholic Church to be."― Fulton J. Sheen


Well thanks for the memory refresher on rule 5. Jesus took all my hate away. The only problem I can see is somebody might want to claim Roman Cathollism is a Bible based religion in a historical, political and cultural context. I dont think so but am willing to listen to the available information to correct my thinking. I try to not hurt folks feelings but sometimes folks are more sensitive than others. Figgered that out many moons ago. Thanks again. 
5. Keep religion in the context of historical, political and cultural context. Refrain from debating or proselytism as this causes more flame fests and hurt feelings than anything.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

As long as you have faith, that is sole purpose of religion. Believe in something and have a life using good moral code...
Every religion has a few skeletons..


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well then that begs the question of faith in what or Who? Had an old heathen chum a long time ago who lingered at the wine a bit too much and went off to AA. They made him pick out a higher power to help him out. He chose a fence post he could see out of the window. lol. From an historical perspective Faith in God supposedly leads to eternal life..faith in fence posts leads to something else. The cow pasture perhaps. lol.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Well then that begs the question of faith in what or Who? Had an old heathen chum a long time ago who lingered at the wine a bit too much and went off to AA. They made him pick out a higher power to help him out. He chose a fence post he could see out of the window. lol. From an historical perspective Faith in God supposedly leads to eternal life..faith in fence posts leads to something else. The cow pasture perhaps. lol.


Faith is personal.. I believe in Jesus, God, Jesus died for me and everyones sins etc, rose from the dead. Its the foundation of my Faith.. Mine.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well thanks for the memory refresher on rule 5. Jesus took all my hate away. The only problem I can see is somebody might want to claim Roman Cathollism is a Bible based religion in a historical, political and cultural context. I dont think so but am willing to listen to the available information to correct my thinking. I try to not hurt folks feelings but sometimes folks are more sensitive than others. Figgered that out many moons ago. Thanks again.
> 5. Keep religion in the context of historical, political and cultural context. Refrain from debating or proselytism as this causes more flame fests and hurt feelings than anything.


It's the bible _and_ tradition as handed down by apostolic succession.

But anyway, since we're in the shtf in prophecy section, I'll just say the sex abuse is a spiritual battle. As Christians, we've been warned it'll get worse in the end times. We're dealing with the world infiltrating the churches today on many levels: the corruption of innocent children, the push to validate gay "marriage", false teachings, watering down the faith. We were warned and told to stand firm.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I believe the issue is directly related to the catholic church requiring priests to be celibate.


These priests sodomized young boys. Sick men. Most priests are good, celibate men, and are imitating Christ. Our Lord Jesus was celibate. So was St. Paul and many other good, holy men of God.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Yet this country wants Muslims to come here. Look at their accepted track record with little boys.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Have a smart retired Airforce Col. friend who is well versed in Arab culture. Trained a bunch of Saudi Pilots etc. He said the main difference between muslims and Christians is Islam is a shame based religion while Christianity is guilt based. Christians do bad things it bothers their conscience..nagging by the Holy Spirit maybe. Muslims dont have that problem. They can do anything they want as long it doesnt bring shame to their families. Up to and including pedophilia. Made some sense to me.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

bigwheel said:


> Have a smart retired Airforce Col. friend who is well versed in Arab culture. Trained a bunch of Saudi Pilots etc. He said the main difference between muslims and Christians is Islam is a shame based religion while Christianity is guilt based. Christians do bad things it bothers their conscience..nagging by the Holy Spirit maybe. Muslims dont have that problem. They can do anything they want as long it doesnt bring shame to their families. Up to and including pedophilia. Made some sense to me.


Ask him about man love Thursday. They practice intimacy with young boys, as boys are for pleasure and women are for breeding. Its not a big deal over there.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Thanks Gus, glad you can see/live the truth.


You better call me "TGus", -or Gus will be upset.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> It's the bible _and_ tradition as handed down by apostolic succession.
> 
> But anyway, since we're in the shtf in prophecy section, I'll just say the sex abuse is a spiritual battle. As Christians, we've been warned it'll get worse in the end times. We're dealing with the world infiltrating the churches today on many levels: the corruption of innocent children, the push to validate gay "marriage", false teachings, watering down the faith. We were warned and told to stand firm.


Its called and foretold as the Apostasy period ..... the falling away of the Church.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> I prefer the Geneva Bible (GNV) It was translated about 50 years earlier than the KJV and was not impacted by the Papacy as much. The Baptists call in the *"Breeches Bible"* cause it says Adam and Eve *sewed themselves up some breeches out of fig leaves to keep from runnng around nekked*. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geneva_Bible


For clarity are we talking breeches or britches?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

BTW, the rule of celibacy in the church is something that could theoretically change. St. Peter was married, so priests could marry too, and I bet in 10-15 years time that's what's gonna happen; it'll have to just to keep things going. Celibacy isn't defined doctrine (that's unchangable), rather celibacy's been a tradition with a small "t".


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> For clarity are we talking breeches or britches?


They was trying to say britches seems like. They changed it to aprons when King James come up with his variant. 
. 
Breeches Bible
Geneva and King James Genesis Chapter 3 Verse 7

"One interesting variation of the Geneva Bible is the so-called "Breeches Bible", the first of which appeared in 1579. In the Breeches Bible, Genesis Chapter III Verse 7 reads: "Then the eies of them both were opened, and they knew that they were naked, and they sewed figge tree leaves together, and made themselves breeches." In the King James Version of 1611, "breeches" was changed to "aprons". Geneva Bibles with the "breeches" passage continued to be printed well into the time of the King James Bible of 1611."


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Annie said:


> Which version are you talking about, Mat-Gen? Does it have an imprimatur?


I was talking about all versions but especially the KJV. I don't really know what you meant so I looked it up "imprimatur".

Definition of imprimatur
1
a : a license to print or publish especially by Roman Catholic episcopal authority 
b : approval of a publication under circumstances of official censorship

2
a : sanction, approval 
b : imprint 
c : a mark of approval or distinction

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/imprimatur

But if you were saying that bibles other than the Catholic bible needed any type of permission from the Vatican then to be honest I don't have kind words to say. I believe that there is to be a fight in the future and part of that fight is to find bibles that have not been corrupted.

Also part of the fight is the propaganda that the Vatican is spewing. Anybody wanting to dispute the so called Pope as not leftist or New World Order orientated then maybe we should discuss in private message do that we are not banned.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Its called and foretold as the Apostasy period ..... the falling away of the Church.


Never heard the term falling away as applicable to the Church..and which Church? There is Churches and then there is Churches ya know? Different meaning for different denominations. To the Roman Catholics Church means the Roman Catholic Church. For Fundy Baptists it means an assembly of believers who gather a particular physical location. Then Full Gospel Baptists believe in the Universal Invisible Church composed of believers from all denominations..including two gathering in the name of Jesus. Sorta like the silent majority in politics..or a vast right wing conspiracy to the Clintons..lol. Those dumb red necks clutching their guns and Bibles to Obummer.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Never heard the term falling away as applicable to the Church..and which Church? There is Churches and then there is Churches ya know? Different meaning for different denominations. To the Roman Catholics Church means the Roman Catholic Church. For Fundy Baptists it means an assembly of believers who gather a particular physical location. Then Full Gospel Baptists believe in the Universal Invisible Church composed of believers from all denominations..including two gathering in the name of Jesus. Sorta like the silent majority in politics..or a vast right wing conspiracy to the Clintons..lol. Those dumb red necks clutching their guns and Bibles to Obummer.


This silly Southern Baptist sees it as the followers of Jesus.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gotcha. Makes sense to me. I helped with security at a big Southern Baptist Church for years..along with quite a few other churches. Normally listened to two sermons per morning. Last time I heard the preacher making noise..he was telling folks that the Sabbath..had been moved from Sat to Sunday and if anybody failed to show up for Church on Sunday they were breaking God's Orders to observe the Sabbath and are going to a bad place when they pass. Not sure what he smokes..but even the Funday Baptists know better than that. Sunday is the Lords Day..which is well documented in the New Testament. He apparently did not know that oberservance of the Sabbath is the only one of the Old Testament 10 commandments not repeated in the New Testament. I think the dummy was just trying to scare folks into coming to church..lol.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> This silly Southern Baptist sees it as the followers of Jesus.


As do most, who have taken the time to understand and study the Word. We have a front row seat ... indeed.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> These priests sodomized young boys. Sick men. Most priests are good, celibate men, and are imitating Christ. Our Lord Jesus was celibate. So was St. Paul and many other good, holy men of God.


God (Jesus) is the one that said....

Genesis 1:28 "Be fruitful and increase in number............"

Jesus was sinless and never married.. we can not hold him up as a an example of being celibate..

It is believed that St Paul was married and she died...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This is a bit difficult to put in writing.
I was born in the late 40’s. My father was born in 1898. Back in those days, the man of the house ruled with an iron fist 
and so did my father. After seeing and growing up with the physical and emotional abuse to my 5 siblings and myself, I 
realized I couldn’t live like this. I think old age mad my father worse instead of better. As a Catholic I went to a
Catholic grade school and in eighth grade a priest came to school and talked to all the boys about becoming priests. It 
didn’t take long for me to put 2 and 2 together and realize I might be able to get away from my father. I spent my 4 years 
of high school in a divinity school. I made some long-term friendships and looked up to most of the priests who taught the 
classes in the school. My favorite priest/teacher was the math professor. He even allowed nerds like me to use our slide 
rules to do our home work and take test tests. 
One day while responding to a notice of a class reunion, I stumbled upon a newspaper article about this priest/teacher, who 
after being assigned to his own parish was implicated in a sex scandal involving a teenage girl at the parish. No specifics, 
but he apologized for his actions, so he admitted his guilt. You can only imagine the feeling that ran through me. The 
assault was apparently long ago enough to prevent him from being arrested and charged. What happened, I’ll never know 
or understand. In my 4 years at the school, I never saw or heard anything about these priests. No rumors, no nothing! 
And then to find that this man, this priest I had so much faith in, could do something so insanely revolting! And yet he in 
essence will serve no real punishment. At least on earth!
Maybe there is something to the idea of allowing priests to marry. But then again, plenty of married men are predators.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@paraquack , Our Lord Jesus will separate the sheep from the goats.


----------

